# Thanks Bill



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks for the recommendation Bill. I subscribed this morning  

Reel Lady


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

InsideLine is a great magazine. I'm sure you'll enjoy it!


----------

